# Is Antec good and well known Pc case Brand?



## Honey (Aug 30, 2018)

Im getting good offers from shop, they have nice range of antec pc case,
But how’s quality and brand value.
I mean expensive hardware inside case and case shouldnt be cheap, you know what i mean. It shouldn’t look like pc running in old cloth bubble tied with stick in 18th century.
Does this brand have value?
Can we compare it with popular brands like thermaltake cases?

My main concern also is, i wanted a case which have verticle gpu slot. unfortunately none of cheap thermaltake range have this, i have to spend 250$ on View 71 
But antec have that slots in cheaper range.What you guys have experience with antec cases.


----------



## Totally (Aug 30, 2018)

They were about 15 years ago, though I never liked the plastic they used in construction, it felt cheaper than most others and snapped real easy.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 30, 2018)

Antec is PC cases. If there's one company that is strongly associated with this market for the past 30 years, it is this one.
Asking if Antec is a well known PC case brand is like asking if Peugeot is a known car brand. You get the point 

Some of the Antec cases sold today are great, some are less.


----------



## qubit (Aug 30, 2018)

They purport to be a "premium" PSU brand, but from what I've seen of them with PSUs bought from them they leave something to be desired. I haven't bought from them for over a decade due to this (and I still don't plan to) so they might have improved. No idea what their cases are like, but I assume they're the same as the PSUs. Someone who's actually bought one recently can tell you what they're like.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 30, 2018)

Antec is a decent (and still well-known) brand. They used to be a to-go choice for PC enthusiasts back in a day, on par with Lian Li and others.
Which Antec case are we talking about? Or is it a general brand quality question?
Cause just like thermaltake, they have cheap rebranded shit on the low-end (like "re-colored" chieftec libra), and really high-quality stuff in mid-to-high price range.
I still have a P180 mini, which has been doing its job for the past 9 years (bought it for my compact Nehalem rig), and currently houses my stepdads PC. I also have an old low-budget OEM Antec chassis (rebranded chieftec dragon), which is still like new after 17(!!!) years of shameless exploitation. Even the plastic front panel is not discolored, and the 5.25" bay cover still works and has a functional locking mechanism.

I haven't had a chance to get any of their newer stuff, but from the looks of it not much changed: cheap plasticky rebrands on the low-end and more refined attempts at imitating LianLi and Fractal Design on the high-end (or maybe LianLi is their OEM for expensive cases, which is probably better).


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2018)

They used to be top stuff for cases, but now they all look like they are made for kids. All space looking and plasticky...


----------



## Honey (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you guys for your costly time.


silentbogo said:


> Antec is a decent (and still well-known) brand. They used to be a to-go choice for PC enthusiasts back in a day, on par with Lian Li and others.
> Which Antec case are we talking about? Or is it a general brand quality question?
> Cause just like thermaltake, they have cheap rebranded shit on the low-end (like "re-colored" chieftec libra), and really high-quality stuff in mid-to-high price range.
> I still have a P180 mini, which has been doing its job for the past 9 years (bought it for my compact Nehalem rig), and currently houses my stepdads PC. I also have an old low-budget OEM Antec chassis (rebranded chieftec dragon), which is still like new after 17(!!!) years of shameless exploitation. Even the plastic front panel is not discolored, and the 5.25" bay cover still works and has a functional locking mechanism.
> ...



 Was talking about p110 luce, 
And other with side panels  
 Jonsbo also have good collection.


----------



## SniperHF (Aug 30, 2018)

I liked Antec a lot in their plain boxes that move a ton of air period from say '03 to '14.  Nothing pretty and limited frills but their cases were great at noisily cooling systems very well at a low cost.  I still use my 1100.
They don't seem to have a clear niche these days though.


I think the p110 seems like a decent case though as far as their current lineup goes if that's what you were looking at.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2018)

Honey, what features are you looking with the case? For me, RGB is the last thing I'd care about. I like super silence focused cases that still have good airflow. The only ones that ticked those boxes were BeQuiet cases of higher range (but are too big for me), NZXT H700i, CoolerMaster MC500M and Silverstone Kublai that I actually bough in the end.

I think these days it's more important to write down what features you need and find a case that ticks those boxes.


----------



## Honey (Aug 30, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Honey, what features are you looking with the case? For me, RGB is the last thing I'd care about. I like super silence focused cases that still have good airflow. The only ones that ticked those boxes were BeQuiet cases of higher range (but are too big for me), NZXT H700i, CoolerMaster MC500M and Silverstone Kublai that I actually bough in the end.
> 
> I think these days it's more important to write down what features you need and find a case that ticks those boxes.


I wanted tempered glass rgb and verticle gpu slot, the thing verticle slot is creating mess with my mind and budget. Before i had bought few weeks ago, cooler master versa c23. It was rgb and tempered glass, but then I realised there was no verticle gpu slot. Sometimes i think I shouldn’t care about verticle slot.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2018)

I remember when I was building my PCs on a budget(student in school) I have always wanted a Antec 300 case, which was the most reputable case for a mid-range/budget case choice.


----------



## Flow (Aug 30, 2018)

Got the antec sixhundred here, and the plastics are still in one piece, nothing broken or anything. Only had to change the top fan due to age. If you study the documentation from each case you like, you cant go wrong.
If you're looking for specifics though, like vertical gpu slot, well, that will always cost more.

But to your question, yes, Antec is a good brand for pc cases. If you choose the premium ones, everything has a price after all.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ïf ya wanna play, ya gotta pay"

or - as Forrest once said:  "Cheap is as cheap does"

In other words, if you buy a budget case, thats what you will get... mostly plastic, flimsy connectors and latches etc, limited durability....

if OTOH, you chose to spend a little more on a more mid-to-upper range case, then you will get added features, more sturdy metal parts, and improved ease of use.....and better resale value, if thats a consideration down the road 

However, I have never been all that impressed with their PSU's or other components, but me no likey el-cheapo stuff either


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm still using my old antec SX 630 and soho  series from 1999 /2000  still today putting new builds in it , but as they say '' they don't make them like they use to ''    today  its all  cheap china junk   and far more worried about RGB lighting and gimmicks then solid practical  usefulness.  with open tops for all to fall inside to help keep it clean


----------



## bug (Aug 30, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Antec is PC cases. If there's one company that is strongly associated with this market for the past 30 years, it is this one.
> Asking if Antec is a well known PC case brand is like asking if Peugeot is a known car brand. You get the point
> 
> Some of the Antec cases sold today are great, some are less.





qubit said:


> They purport to be a "premium" PSU brand, but from what I've seen of them with PSUs bought from them they leave something to be desired. I haven't bought from them for over a decade due to this (and I still don't plan to) so they might have improved. No idea what their cases are like, but I assume they're the same as the PSUs. Someone who's actually bought one recently can tell you what they're like.



They're known for their cases (though whether you'll find one that meets your demands is a different story), they source their PSUs elsewhere.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

there titan line in server cases maybe  still a solid steel case  ?  

http://store.antec.com/server-series/

pretty close to my old sx series  but ???  don't seem to have the great hinged latched and lockable door  or if its still tool less ?

heres the one I got

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129118

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/antec-performance-ii-soho-file-server-black/6438553.p?skuId=6438553

back then you could go to antec  and buy parts   like a windowed door  or like me I did not like the  drive bay door on the soho and could order the  bezel  for it just like the 635 has / open  no door thing .  don't know if there latest cases lets you  to add parts or customize or if they now even offer parts as that or if any ?

@bug....     '''(though whether you'll find one that meets your demands is a different story''

aint that the truth !   lots of junk out there and why I guess I still use theses 18 year antec cases


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 30, 2018)

Honey said:


> Was talking about p110 luce,


That's an excellent case, especially if you consider the price.
Russian website Hardwareluxx had some nice things to say about it, plus there is a relatively fresh review here on TPU.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/P110_Luce/


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

http://store.antec.com/sonata-family/

don't look bad but sadly  ''not available'' 

I guess too solid practical  usefulness  for todays builders ?

heres one  the proto

https://www.amazon.com/Antec-Sonata-Proto-Black-Computer/dp/B003EKT9NM

the elite

https://www.amazon.com/Antec-Sonata...8&qid=1535644000&sr=8-7&keywords=Antec+Sonata


all I can say is good luck in finding a case


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 30, 2018)

Antec was the "corsair" of pc building ten years ago.  You couldn't beat their cases and PSU for value, I owned the Antec 300, 600, Antec TPN 550w, 650w, and Antec Neo Eco 400w.  They seem to be a step or two behind other brands now.  Thier cases often use punch out PCI slot covers even for cases above $75.  Their PSU are over priced seasonic models, buying the seasonic model gets you same PSU but cheaper by $10-20.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

ya  I bought some low buck antec cases for hand  me down builds and  ???.....   talk about thin steel  and sharp finger getters inside . I did not expect much but I figured better then that in some ways being antec ,  but did the job  in the end


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 30, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Antec is PC cases. If there's one company that is strongly associated with this market for the past 30 years, it is this one.
> Asking if Antec is a well known PC case brand is like asking if Peugeot is a known car brand. You get the point
> 
> Some of the Antec cases sold today are great, some are less.


peugeot is a car brand? 
Antec was the one to compare to and compete against back in the day. Custom cases have no real competition, beauty is in the eye of the...something.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> peugeot is a car brand?


Yup! I had a bicycle from them, but it’s been at least 50 years of car making.  Currently UAE owned.

https://uae.peugeot.com/vehicles/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2018)

Like everyone said... They used to be one of the biggest names when it came to PC cases a decade ago. Made some great cases. I have built many systems for myself and others using their cases because they proved extremely bang for buck.

But these days there are competitors like Corsair, Fractal and CoolerMaster who really really really nail that market hard and Antec have just failed to modernise their cases or use too much plastic which leaves their case feeling tacky and cheap.

Corsair, Fractal and CoolerMaster set the bar reeeeal high when it comes to quality. Even though I see a lot of nice cases on their website, Maybe they dont distribute a lot of them outside of Asia.

When someone says 'Antec' these days. People instantly think of PSUs or AIOs but even some of their AIOs are Asetek rebrands. Not sure about their PSUs though, ive been under the impression that they have always made their own units. unlike corsair which has Superflower and Seasonic as some of their more well known OEMs. With corsair, If it aint a CWT then its rebradge from Superflower or Seasonic.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2018)

This post makes me feel old...


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2018)

ROSEWILL is a good brand for the cheap, been using them for years


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

there all on the same bandwagon     hyped up led gimmicked crapfest designs .    more worried about the gimmicks then useability or service    .

why I suggested to look over what's out there today in pedestal  server cases  . may find well built no-nonsense  case  ??  [but you will pay for it ]


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 30, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Like everyone said... They used to be one of the biggest names when it came to PC cases a decade ago. Made some great cases. I have built many systems for myself and others using their cases because they proved extremely bang for buck.
> 
> But these days there are competitors like Corsair, Fractal and CoolerMaster who really really really nail that market hard and Antec have just failed to modernise their cases or use too much plastic which leaves their case feeling tacky and cheap.
> 
> ...



Antec never made their PSU, same as cooler master, corsair, NZXT, etc., they are all just brands not manufacturers. None of them make their own cases, fans, or AIO coolers either.

Antec primarily used seasonic, FSP, CWT, enhance and Delta for their PSU.  Currently most of their PSU are seasonic and delta, Antec seems to have stopped having so many different lines of PSU (corsair should pay attention).

Corsair primarily uses CWT, seasonic, HEC, flextronics, and Great Wall.  I don't ever recall Corsair using superflower (EVGA, Rosewill, Kingwin are brands who have often used them).

I will say Antec is more likely to "re-badge" a PSU as corsair will make some minor changes to platforms that other brands may simply re-badge.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2018)

1 model SX830, nuff said


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> Antec never made their PSU, same as cooler master, corsair, NZXT, etc., they are all just brands not manufacturers. None of them make their own cases, fans, or AIO coolers either.
> 
> Antec primarily used seasonic, FSP, CWT, enhance and Delta for their PSU.  Currently most of their PSU are seasonic and delta, Antec seems to have stopped having so many different lines of PSU (corsair should pay attention).
> 
> ...



The Corsair AX1600i was based off a Superflower PSU/platform though you might be right... Its mainly EVGA that has them as an OEM i think


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 30, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The Corsair AX1600i was based off a Superflower PSU/platform though you might be right... Its mainly EVGA that has them as an OEM i think



flextronics makes that unit

"Flextronics was the OEM for the AX1500i, and it appears they got the nod to build this one, too. "

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=542

superflower does do some of EVGA units (although superflower also outsources the platform to other comapnies to make units for evga) but EVGA also use HEC, enhance, FSP, seasonic and anydson.

on a side note; Antec got into the memory game.  They are doing a reverse Corsair. Samsung, Hynix, or Micron OEM???
https://www.techpowerup.com/244847/antec-enters-the-pc-memory-market-with-antecmemory-brand


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

only PSU's I had fail so far in 16 years was a thermaltake  [catastrophically  bang boom spark and smoke , I jumped out of my seat in surprise. WOW.   ]  and a CWT built  corsair  [just would not power on one day ]  

I got a seasonic x850  that's now been in 3 gaming builds  ?/   don't mean much cause you can get the lemon with anything   , but I do look hard at PSU's tare down reviews at what the build quality is  and the platform used  from that thermaltake to today 

johnny guru tends to give good teardown reviews  on what there guts are made of and from

lot of guys don't get that PSU is the hart and life blood of your build ands everything runs and depends on good stsble full power when its demanded from it  [I don't tgo cheap anymore and get the best I can afford  or I feel it the better build quality unit 650wmin.  or higher  ] sli build 1000w +


----------



## Honey (Aug 30, 2018)

Im selecting everyone reply as best answer.
Thanks for giving me time. You guys helped alot.
Looks like i should try antec.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 30, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> 1 model SX830, nuff said


I think you've probably meant to say: Chieftec Dragon DG01W is the best chassis to ever exist ...


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

if the PSU or any do the homework  some are built well and jap parts and some not so well with cheaper tiwan or china parts or what ever   .     a psu in something I now don't skimp on  and I look at the better platforms  used

goggle  --   jonnyguru death of a gutless wonder

[several articles ]

lik here a seasonic platform  [ don't know the build quality of the focus platform but this is a good sign  its well made  '' Seasonic are using high grade Japanese capacitors throughout the build ''

https://www.kitguru.net/components/.../antec-earthwatts-gold-pro-750w-psu-review/4/



silentbogo said:


> I think you've probably meant to say: Chieftec Dragon DG01W is the best chassis to ever exist ...
> View attachment 106156




I had that chieftec   and its all the same as the antech   all parts interchanged    with the sx and sohos  I have  I think they picked and manufactured  that series up when antech discontinued them  as antech ? [or cheiftec made them for antec all along  ? ]


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> I think you've probably meant to say: Chieftec Dragon DG01W is the best chassis to ever exist ...
> View attachment 106156



Thats a newer version lol, SX830 was a SOHO that supported EATX even Antec/Chieftec/Chenming


----------



## notb (Aug 30, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> peugeot is a car brand?


This seemed like a joke.


rtwjunkie said:


> Yup! I had a bicycle from them, but it’s been at least 50 years of car making.  Currently UAE owned.
> https://uae.peugeot.com/vehicles/


But you lost me here...



silentbogo said:


> Chieftec Dragon DG01W is the best chassis to ever exist


I had a DG01 long time ago, when I still though overclocking is fun.  

Looking back it just seems silly big and heavy for what it offered. Also, back then this design seemed very purpose-built and minimal. Not so much today...


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

chembro still got something similar

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1N8-000F-00004

boy neweggs site is not givin full results or correct linking
https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100283194 50001447 600029569&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=11552995&PID=2012219


----------



## Totally (Aug 30, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> maybe LianLi is their OEM for expensive cases, which is probably better



iirc Antec doesn't use Aluminum at all outside the rare side panel so that rules out Lian-Li which uses the stuff heavily.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2018)

thermaltake xaser series


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2018)

qubit said:


> They purport to be a "premium" PSU brand, but from what I've seen of them with PSUs bought from them they leave something to be desired. I haven't bought from them for over a decade due to this (and I still don't plan to) so they might have improved. No idea what their cases are like, but I assume they're the same as the PSUs. Someone who's actually bought one recently can tell you what they're like.


Take a look at their Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro range, Seasonic OEM, good reviews but yes they went through a very lean spell for a while in terms of PSU's until recently.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 30, 2018)

notb said:


> But you lost me here...


Sorry you can’t keep up. They make cars, even tho most think only bicycles. Follow the link and you won’t be lost.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 30, 2018)

Peugeot is basically unknown the US, so that might have gone over most of us Yankees' heads lol.

Antec is the Honda of computer components. Their low end stuff is cheap but good. They have some high end stuff that's a bit better, but you could get better for the price range a lot of the time. The mid range is where it's at for Antec. The Antec 1200 (though dated by now) is the case by which all other cases are measured.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sorry you can’t keep up. They make cars, even tho most think only bicycles. Follow the king and you won’t be lost.


Funny as I've only known them as a car manufacturer.  I never knew they made bicycles.


----------



## bug (Aug 30, 2018)

coonbro said:


> aint that the truth !   lots of junk out there and why I guess I still use theses 18 year antec cases



Over a decade Chieftec case rocking over here. I'm only looking for a replacement if I can find something that fits better under my new desk.


----------



## notb (Aug 30, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Sorry you can’t keep up. They make cars, even tho most think only bicycles. Follow the king and you won’t be lost.


Who exactly thinks they only make bicycles? :-o


Papahyooie said:


> Peugeot is basically unknown the US, so that might have gone over most of us Yankees' heads lol.


I know PSA doesn't have a strong presence in US, but for Peugeot to be unknown? That's just weird.
I hope at least Renault and Citroen ring a bell...


----------



## bug (Aug 30, 2018)

notb said:


> Who exactly thinks they only make bicycles? :-o
> 
> I know PSA doesn't have a strong presence in US, but for Peugeot to be unknown? That's just weird.
> I hope at least Renault and Citroen ring a bell...


Nope. There are some Renault models over there, but they're sold under the Nissan brand. Never saw a Citroen on the street in the US, though.
And yes, it's mind boggling to realize there's an entirely different market over there, one where names we grew up with ring no bells.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

I could probably live with most cases tbh, if I'm not moving them around. Even the butt ugly ones. lol


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Peugeot is basically unknown the US, so that might have gone over most of us Yankees' heads lol.
> 
> Antec is the Honda of computer components. Their low end stuff is cheap but good. They have some high end stuff that's a bit better, but you could get better for the price range a lot of the time. The mid range is where it's at for Antec. The Antec 1200 (though dated by now) is the case by which all other cases are measured.


I had a "pew-joe" bike eons ago.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2018)

Very well known but dated. The older stuff was a tank. You could stand in them


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2018)

IMO Antec was a very good case brand, but they haven't brought anything innovative for us in years. I've had a SLK3000B (was excellent budget case back in the day), both Sonata II & III (for my HTPC back in the day) and a Nine Hundred (got it cheap 8 years ago). After that, I've used other brands' cases, like Fractal Design (Define R2 & R4), Phanteks (Eclipse P400S), Corsair (Carbide 88R, Air 740), Cooler Master (Cosmos S), Bitfenix (Outlaw)... they all had something what Antec didn't have, at least not in the same price segment. Their P280 White was excellent though, had that ~3½ years ago when I got it with very good price. Had a lot of room for components, sturdy, good noise insolation and it just looked pretty damn cool.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 31, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I could probably live with most cases tbh, if I'm not moving them around. Even the butt ugly ones. lol


IDK, not me.  Because of the cooling factors, I consider it the 2nd most important item after the PSU.

It has to have great airflow, have plenty of room for hardware, and be big enough to have excellent space behind the tray for cables.  Sturdy, quietness and looks follow in that order for me to a lesser degree.  It’s the one item I will have for years thru several builds in my home, so it can’t be ugly either.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> IDK, not me.  Because of the cooling factors, I consider it the 2nd most important item after the PSU.
> 
> It has to have great airflow, have plenty of room for hardware, and be big enough to have excellent space behind the tray for cables.  Sturdy, quietness and looks follow in that order for me to a lesser degree.  It’s the one item I will have for years thru several builds in my home, so it can’t be ugly either.



I haven't explored a lot of cases out there, but since I buy ATX all the time, I never ran into space issues. None have been particularly loud to me either. I only dislike cases that just have a flat front panel/no drive bays. I don't see the point of buying ATX and then shutting all of that off (well, I was lured once.. I had an NZXT at one point).


----------



## bug (Aug 31, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> IDK, not me.  Because of the cooling factors, I consider it the 2nd most important item after the PSU.


To me, the mobo comes first and the PSU right after that.



rtwjunkie said:


> It has to have great airflow, have plenty of room for hardware, and be big enough to have excellent space behind the tray for cables.  Sturdy, quietness and looks follow in that order for me to a lesser degree.  It’s the one item I will have for years thru several builds in my home, so it can’t be ugly either.



Airflow I don't care much about, because I don't overclock regularly. But it's a really warn feeling when some long video card comes out and you don't give a rat's ass because you know it will fit in your case


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

bug said:


> To me, the mobo comes first and the PSU right after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow I don't care much about, because I don't overclock regularly. But it's a really warn feeling when some long video card comes out and you don't give a rat's ass because you know it will fit in your case



I have more problems with GPU width :\ My current one hogs up the space of two slots.


----------



## bug (Aug 31, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I have more problems with GPU width :\ My current one hogs up the space of two slots.


Of course it does. Decent GPUs stopped being single slot like 15 years ago


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

bug said:


> Of course it does. Decent GPUs stopped being single slot like 15 years ago



I don't remember my 1060 being this bulky. I could have sworn I had another card next to it (PNY 1060 6GB). The real prob with this now is 7820x Core-X (28 lanes) already disables slot 1.. then my Optane/U.2 disables slot 2. lol. I'm left with an x16 and x8.. and the Vega in 16 blocks x8.

Sorry to derail. This is not my thread.. and no one can fix it


----------



## notb (Aug 31, 2018)

bug said:


> Nope. There are some Renault models over there, but they're sold under the Nissan brand. Never saw a Citroen on the street in the US, though.
> And yes, it's mind boggling to realize there an entirely different market over there, one where names we grew up with ring no bells.


Well, I know it's a different market and everything. But Renault, Peugeot and Citroen had such a strong impact on how cars look today... Easily larger than something like Model T, which most people outside of US at least heard of...
And US has such a strong car culture that I actually though history of automobile is taught in schools. 


bug said:


> Airflow I don't care much about, because I don't overclock regularly.


I don't OC at all, but decent airflow is still good for noise. There used to be some excellent tests and articles on silentpcreview, but that site died a while ago. :/


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 31, 2018)

a long long time ago, I can still remember how that Antec case used to make me smile...

Don't know how to make that Don McLean song work for what I wanted to do.

Anyway, Antec cases are still wonderful IMO.  They still carry a line of honest to goodness clean look that I oh so love from a PC case.  Take the P5 for example:

https://www.antec.com/product/case/p5.php

That is how I like my PC cases.

Or even the refrigerator look like the P100 case.  Elegant and big enough for most builders:

https://antec.com/product/case/p100.php

Or if you are into the whole "LED Lighting Fidelity Xx420noscopexX Xtreme" PC gaming look like every single case coming out now at multitude of different prices from highway robbery to cheap with a migraine inducing light, then they got that covered too with the P7 (and plenty others):

https://antec.com/product/case/p7.php

Overall, I say that Antec cases are still good.  I know if I was building a new full tower, I would be looking at the P100 fridge case or P7 Silent.  Solid looking cases.  And prices for them are not bad either.  Most things here in Canada are ridiculously overpriced yet the Antec cases are about the same, if not cheaper, than they used to be.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

notb said:


> Well, I know it's a different market and everything. But Renault, Peugeot and Citroen had such a strong impact on how cars look today... Easily larger than something like Model T, which most people outside of US at least heard of...
> And US has such a strong car culture that I actually though history of automobile is taught in schools.
> 
> I don't OC at all, but decent airflow is still good for noise. There used to be some excellent tests and articles on silentpcreview, but that site died a while ago. :/



I always wished I saw them around here (US). But no, most people actually don't know anything about cars. It's kind of like computers.. with a niche techy culture... yet a lot of people love using them.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rosewill = kiddie pron crapola.....

Remember:

"Cheap is as cheap does"


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2018)

bug said:


> Of course it does. Decent GPUs stopped being single slot like 15 years ago


What about 8800 GT & 9600 GT?


----------



## bug (Aug 31, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> What about 8800 GT & 9600 GT?


Exceptions to the rule?


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 31, 2018)

notb said:


> Who exactly thinks they only make bicycles? :-o
> 
> I know PSA doesn't have a strong presence in US, but for Peugeot to be unknown? That's just weird.
> I hope at least Renault and Citroen ring a bell...



Basically, in the US, those brands are known only to "car guys". And even then, it's usually only the car guys who are into import tuners. Nissan is the closest thing to Renault in the US. Citroen is nonexistent. You will VERY rarely see a Peugeot in the U.S, but I don't think I have ever seen a Renault or Citroen on U.S. soil. I'm sure there are a few here, but they are so rare that I've never seen one. At least not on the roadway. The only reason I know they exist is because I watch some racing.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 31, 2018)

''VERY rarely see a Peugeot in the U.S,''

LT.  Columbo drove one.  a 1959 *Peugeot convertible*, Model 403


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 31, 2018)

coonbro said:


> ''VERY rarely see a Peugeot in the U.S,''
> 
> LT.  Columbo drove one.  a 1959 *Peugeot convertible*, Model 403



So... one? Does that make it not rare lol?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Basically, in the US, those brands are known only to "car guys". And even then, it's usually only the car guys who are into import tuners. Nissan is the closest thing to Renault in the US. Citroen is nonexistent. You will VERY rarely see a Peugeot in the U.S, but I don't think I have ever seen a Renault or Citroen on U.S. soil. I'm sure there are a few here, but they are so rare that I've never seen one. At least not on the roadway. The only reason I know they exist is because I watch some racing.



I have seen all 3 badges you mentioned in TX, it's rare you do.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 31, 2018)

I dont know how antec cases are today, but back in 2009 when i buy the Antec Twelve hundred case. They had case that fells like proper build and exsample the stock fans in my case hold out for 9 years before i replaced them this year. Some of them had signs of warren out like bearing noises/rattle and given the age of the case it is out dated feature wise. But if antecs cases are same build ass back then or better.

You dont go wrong with a antec case. All throw i dont know how they are today.

This is the Antec twelve hundred i have and how it is today after nearly 10 years of use. It is still not falling apart. It has some use marks here and there, but nothing has broken of or falled apart. Only stock fans has been replaced because of warren down. Oh and front USB ports also show sings of warren.


http://imgur.com/a/UB0q5gt


----------



## coonbro (Aug 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> So... one? Does that make it not rare lol?



ya. kinda of that point  . there were only like 500 of them made or something like that . so ya, rare  

back in the 70's I do recall seeing some citrons with there funky body shape and the chevron grill  up in the northeast u.s 


Peugeot, Citroën hope to make dealerships profitable again upon return to US

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/peugeot-citroen-us-return-dealer-profits/


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 31, 2018)

In the 1990s, Antec was to PC Cases what Phanteks is today.  They still make fine cases with great fans bit like most manufacturers, some of the models are substantially better than others.


----------



## coonbro (Aug 31, 2018)

these old antech cases I use the steel is tank thick and heavy .  today it seems it about how coke can thin they can roll the steel before it could collapse in on its self   or how flimsy the toolless parts can be without breaking off in your hand the first time you go to use it 

with out handling one before you buy  you just don't know  
them pedestal  server cases ''look'' sturdy  and no thrills /rbg lighting / way out fan arrangements/ way out space age cartoony  disco tec  looking .   just a put your build in it , latch the door  and fire up and go   for years and east to keep clean .


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have seen all 3 badges you mentioned in TX, it's rare you do.


Well, I'm not surprised, Texas is weird.

Then again, so are Airmen...

Semper Fi!


----------



## coonbro (Aug 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Well, I'm not surprised, Texas is weird.
> 
> Then again, so are Airmen...
> 
> Semper Fi!




LOL>>> compared to like what,  California ?  that place needs to quake off and slide in to the pacific   [ well I take that back that would mean them folks would move here  ],,,lol,,,,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Well, I'm not surprised, Texas is weird.
> 
> Then again, so are Airmen...
> 
> Semper Fi!



Maintainer F-16A-CJ, Same Brood as F/A-18C maintainers.

I hope you weren't a nonner though.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm in TX. I still don't see them.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 31, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Maintainer F-16A-CJ, Same Brood as F/A-18C maintainers.
> 
> I hope you weren't a nonner though.



0311 Bullet catcher lol


----------

